# Ain't Spelling Correct Wonderful?



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2014)

What more can I say?


----------



## That Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

Most excellent!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2014)

:rofl:

One of the few sites that I always cry with laughter every time I visit - Damn You Auto Correct.


----------



## nan (Jan 29, 2014)

Good one.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2014)

One for our horse people:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL...very funny, Pappy.


----------



## Ina (Jan 29, 2014)

Phil, my desk top , laptop, my Kindle Fire all have the option to turn off the auto speller, without hassling the spell checker. But I know you know this.t


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 30, 2014)

:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Casper (Jan 30, 2014)

_*Good one Pappy.....
:hee:*_


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2014)

I always check their teeth to see how old they are.


----------



## Anne (Jan 30, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I always check their teeth to see how old they are.




Do you at least give them feed bags, too?? nthego:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2014)

Only the skinny ones, Anne.


----------

